# Too Structured?



## RedneckCowgirl (Oct 28, 2011)

I just wanted to know everyone's thoughts on this subject. Can a puppy or dogs life be to structured? 


Where this came from:
I make all my dogs take a mid-day nap in their crates because Moose can get borderline obsessive about playing (be it a tennis ball, stick, empty bottle, light from a flashlight/laser etc) and I feel its good for him to totally turn off in the middle of the day. And my mom thinks that making them just chill out in their crates is making their lives too structured... lol


----------



## Dude and Bucks Mamma (May 14, 2011)

Yes, I think a dog's life can be too structured but just making them take a nap during the day is not too much. Mine have a regulated bedtime that they have set for themselves without my help. They zonk out every night on their own. Dogs do need a schedule. In my experience, they do better with routine. My brittany always got nervous without a routine because he didn't know what was going to happen next. Some dogs don't care. My pup, Buck, just goes with the flow and is always happy to do whatever. 

If making them take a break in the middle of the day is helping them and not harming them, then how is it too structured? Haha


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

I'm not a structured person myself, so I expect my poor dog and my poorer cat to be ready and willing to do anything and go anywhere at any time of the day or night. I guess I'm very lucky they are easy going. My friends on the other hand have a set routine, and their dogs seem secure and happy in the fact that they know what's coming next. They get mentally exhausted when they stay with me, poor things. So, I do think it depends a lot on the individual dog's character.
I don't think making them take some time out in the middle of the day is a bad thing, it seems to work for you and they seem to like it.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Absolutely.

Too much structure can cause serious behavior problems for some dogs. Not to mention it sets some dogs up for failure if/when their schedule ever changes. 

Just think if every day your life was the same, you did things in a specific order, at a specific time, etc. Then one day....nope. You can imagine how that would cause some serious anxiety and stress for a dog. They don't understand things like change as we do. Most dogs are quick to adapt but others aren't. 

In my experience with behavior modification, a lot of times people will have zero issues with their dogs UNTIL they move, have a baby, one dog-parent changes jobs, they get a new dog, divorce, etc. While you can prepare dogs for every curve ball in life, you can create a healthy balance of structure and randomness. 

I don't advocate feeding dogs at the same time every day (prevents dogs from telling time based on when they eat LOL), or in the same spot (resource guarding over an area). 

I recommend taking dogs for walks and exercise at different places at different times. NOT the same route day in and day out. 

Nap times are awesome as it can break up the day and decrease arousal...but switch it up from day to day. 

Just try and be as random as possible, but keeping an orderly approximate structure.

For dogs that are already in a set schedule....you'll have to take things slowly. Gradually make their lives less structured, as I said above abrupt changes can cause behavior problems. 

For puppies...be as spontaneous as possible while still being a good leader.


----------



## Mondo (Dec 20, 2011)

We have a routine, but is allows for variation. The boys know that when we come home after being out in the evening, there is playtime, a walk, and then maybe some down time or bed. Weekday mornings are routine due to work. But the rest, while routine, is not that structured. My guys are 12 and 11, so I respect their right to take it easy if they are not up to a play or a walk. I'll just take the one out then.


----------



## doggiedad (Jan 23, 2011)

i think a dogs life can be to structured but what you're
doing isn't to much. i know someone that goes to a training
class everyday. they do agility, rally, obedience, tracking
and swimming. i think that's to much training without a break.


----------



## xchairity_casex (Oct 8, 2011)

im sure people would tell me cesars life is too structured lol though we are kind of on a schedual but i dont always stick with it cesars life is structured more in the ways of consistantly asking for behaviors.

like before i let him out of his "room" in the mornings he has to be sitting and be calm before i let him come out or before he eats he has to be sittnig nicely in front of me not jumping up or whineing or causeing a rucus and also hes not allowed to focus on the food im holding becuase in the past when he would do that the second i start to set the food bowl down or it moves he would jump at it and sometimes knock it out of my hand (very annoying that was!) same with toys just becuase im holding a toy doesnt eman hes going to get it so if he wants it he has to give me eye contact even if the toy is moving and sit calmly at my feet.

my boyfreind hates those rules he thinks a dog should "be a dog" and i agree dogs should be dogs thats why i give cesar times everyday to jsut go crazy and play and run and be excited but once its time to stop i ask him to stop by taking the toys away (but he has to give me the toys he cant try running off with them)

people with small dogs or naturally mellow dogs prolly think im terrible but its all for safteys sake with bully breeds you do need to be cautious about there habits unless you want to keep them locked away from the world forever if a little dog jumps on someone and barks at them well no big deal people nudge them off and keep walking some even try bending down to pet them a bully breed like a pit bull does that most people freak out and instantly claim the dog tried to attack just becuase of the way it looks. lots of people around here are afraid of Cesar the way he looks and he ignores people who pass us on walks but people will still walk off the sidewalk onto the road or sometimes go across the road i seen 2 guys who jumped back into there car while we were walking past.


----------



## Liz (Sep 27, 2010)

We don't have too structured a schedule. Everything can change day to day. What I demand to be structured is their behavior. I expect their responses to be the same. IE - I have a friend who excuses her dogs constantly: he is scared because he has never been here, he is tired that's why he snapped, she woke him up too early so he is cranky, etc. Whether we are up early or late, new place or not they I expect a friendly and behaved dog. If my dogs pulled the prima donna thing of I am tired so I am cranky they will find their lives very structured until they chaneg their attitude.LOL We wake up with in a certain time frame and go to bed a certain times - never exact just a range. I do try to give mine crate breaks through out the day as I think it re-centers them and refreshes them. JMHO


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

I try not to be structured.


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

Liz said:


> We don't have too structured a schedule. Everything can change day to day. What I demand to be structured is their behavior. I expect their responses to be the same. IE - I have a friend who excuses her dogs constantly: he is scared because he has never been here, he is tired that's why he snapped, she woke him up too early so he is cranky, etc. Whether we are up early or late, new place or not they I expect a friendly and behaved dog. If my dogs pulled the prima donna thing of I am tired so I am cranky they will find their lives very structured until they chaneg their attitude.LOL We wake up with in a certain time frame and go to bed a certain times - never exact just a range. I do try to give mine crate breaks through out the day as I think it re-centers them and refreshes them. JMHO


I also work on having this kind of house-hold. Granted I have to leave for work at the same time every morning....and they generally eat then, but some days if I know Im coming home early Ill just give them something little and then feed them once Im home!

Of course you, Liz, are the only one who can really say if this worked or not!LOL


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

My mom and Step dad drive me crazy with this. They try to stick as closely as possible to feeding the dogs at 5pm. They act like the dogs are suffering if they eat at 7pm instead of 5. My dogs eat dinner anywhere between 5-9...whatever happens that day. 7 is the norm though. 


They also put the two dogs to bed each night between 7-7:30. Even though they stay awake for another few hours???


----------



## emric (Oct 24, 2011)

Very well said!! I agree 100%. 



DaneMama said:


> Absolutely.
> 
> Too much structure can cause serious behavior problems for some dogs. Not to mention it sets some dogs up for failure if/when their schedule ever changes.
> 
> ...


----------



## Liz (Sep 27, 2010)

I had Abi's pups over the holidays and about 2 hours into being here all three were at home. They adapted easily, displayed no stress and ate well. They followed the pack's structure and behavior and integrated as if they always came over. Great job Abi! They are always welcome. To be honest most all of the dogs I pet sit for integrate well and I think some of it is that we (my kids and I) expect good behavior and dogs tend to go with the flow. The nutsy dogs we have had have very structured lives in that every meal is exactly at a certain time, every walk is the same route, same time, play time is the same, etc. They do not do well in new situations and seem very stressed for at least a couple of days. I feel sorry for them.


----------



## Caty M (Aug 13, 2010)

meggels said:


> My mom and Step dad drive me crazy with this. They try to stick as closely as possible to feeding the dogs at 5pm. They act like the dogs are suffering if they eat at 7pm instead of 5. My dogs eat dinner anywhere between 5-9...whatever happens that day. 7 is the norm though.
> 
> 
> They also put the two dogs to bed each night between 7-7:30. Even though they stay awake for another few hours???


That's kinda weird.. I feed my dogs.. sometime during the day LOL anywhere from 10AM to 8PM.. but I only feed once per day usually. They go to bed when I go to bed, though if we are up late they usually go to sleep earlier than us.. Why put your dogs to bed earlier.. if I did that Tess would be jumping on me at 6am lol


----------

